# Craziest thing u ever saw.......



## sudsy9977

while you were working in a kitchen, GO! ryan


----------



## chefjbs

i once say a guy almost gut himself when breaking down a steamship side of beef. The chef told him to wear the metal apron... but no. Then his knife snagged a bone and he pulled towards himself. Bam!!! Knife vs. stomach. 

Knife won.


----------



## SpikeC

Geeze- sounds like something I might pull!


----------



## Citizen Snips

1st place-arm caught in a 140qt hobart mixer and it broke his arm. he was stuck there until someone could get to the controls to turn it off.

runner up- me getting my hand pureed by a large immersion blender. i got 22 stitches and could see my bone in two places. returned to work that night to call the wheel


----------



## SpikeC

Yer an animal!!!


----------



## chefjbs

Citizen Snips said:


> 1st place-arm caught in a 140qt hobart mixer and it broke his arm. he was stuck there until someone could get to the controls to turn it off.
> 
> runner up- me getting my hand pureed by a large immersion blender. i got 22 stitches and could see my bone in two places. returned to work that night to call the wheel


 
are you sure we haven't worked together??


----------



## Vertigo

Citizen Snips said:


> returned to work that night to call the wheel


That's pro right there!

I just had a toenail removed, and am taking the next three days off. ;D


----------



## steeley

Saw a line cook stab another cook over a girl that worked there .
no one said **** to management guys made up girl got fired short time after wards.


----------



## Jim

I slid the heel of my hand accross all 3 feet of a 385 degree grill as I tripped- I had a VERY impressive blister.


----------



## steeley

friend of mine who was in the burn ward the guy next to him was a cook at a steak house he was cleaning the hood standing on the range going down the line stepped in to the deep fryer . nice kid thou


----------



## chefjbs

when i worked at the Sea Grill over at rockerfeller center i saw the am sous drop his tongs. When he went to pick them up he planted his forehead on the plancha. I never heard a man scream like that before.


----------



## riverie

chefjbs said:


> when i worked at the Sea Grill over at rockerfeller center i saw the am sous drop his tongs. When he went to pick them up he planted his forehead on the plancha. I never heard a man scream like that before.



ouch !!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

steeley said:


> Saw a line cook stab another cook over a girl that worked there .
> no one said **** to management guys made up girl got fired short time after wards.



http://articles.courant.com/2010-11...k-1125-20101124_1_tawfik-atik-ed-narus-prison



> The stabbing occurred during a dispute between the two men. The cause of the dispute is not known. The two men argued in Arabic, and then Atik stabbed Alkatabi in the left abdomen with a 12-inch knife. Although the knife only penetrated Alkatabi's body an inch or two, he suffered severe injuries and nearly died, prosecutor Ed Narus said.



Tawfik had applied for a job at the place I was at a month or so before this happened. One of my guys knew of him and told me he was a loon so I told him to take a hike. Stabbing avoided!


----------



## ThEoRy

Stabbing burning cutting punching ****ing spitting screaming drugging.


----------



## JohnnyChance

ThEoRy said:


> Stabbing burning cutting punching ****ing spitting screaming drugging.


 
and in between allllllll of that...working.


----------



## Chef Niloc

How about my top 5 to start?

Got to do some thing 

1) had to track down the person who was $hiting in a box in the basement.
2) long ago I worked at a place that use to keep it bulk sauce in 30 gal garbage cans in the walk in. One day a " short guy" decided to use it as a stool to get to the shelf above it. The tomato sauce was still hot so the top of the cans lid was soft. He fell right in upto his arm pits. We took him to the hospital the worst burns he had were on his genitalia, ouch.
3) Hot water booster for a hi-temp dishwasher fell onto the wet floor. I don't remember the volts but the thin had 3 50 amp beakers on it. Any way looked like the emperor from star wars lighting bolt attack.
4) some gang banger kids tried to mug me when I was walking home from work about 1o-12 years ago. I got to see 1st hand what a yanagi would do to a mans face. His cheek fell right off.
5) customer walked into the kitchen with his pants around saying " theres no paper in the mens room. I told him not to take one step further into my kitchen. I sent for a floor manager who came only to find out the old man mr. Hanekyed the bathroom walls.


----------



## steeley

Seen a lot of sad stories too .
mostly with drugs alcohol .


----------



## Citizen Snips

chefjbs said:


> are you sure we haven't worked together??


 
have you ever been to the midwest?? ive not worked in the northeast so it wouldve had to be here


----------



## Citizen Snips

Vertigo said:


> That's pro right there!
> 
> I just had a toenail removed, and am taking the next three days off. ;D


 
ya, i wish i still had the picture of my hand. it was on an old cell phone that has been lost or broken for years. still got some sweet scars though. 

every once in a while i see someone come in for a job application or a stage and they remember me from working there. it was one of the most horrific things that ever happened to me. now when i hear one going, i cannot help but cringe and tell the person using it to be very very careful


----------



## StephanFowler

I was doing prep on valentines day one year and ran my thumb into the deli slicer, all the way to the bone, the full length of my thumb.

wrapped it up with paper towels and a glove, finished my prep, got stitches, came back and ran the grill all night, passed the F*** out.
I literally passed out in the office chair and the owner took me home. I was in bad shape.


----------



## BertMor

Chef Niloc said:


> How about my top 5 to start?
> 
> Got to do some thing
> 
> 1) had to track down the person who was $hiting in a box in the basement.
> 2) long ago I worked at a place that use to keep it bulk sauce in 30 gal garbage cans in the walk in. One day a " short guy" decided to use it as a stool to get to the shelf above it. The tomato sauce was still hot so the top of the cans lid was soft. He fell right in upto his arm pits. We took him to the hospital the worst burns he had were on his genitalia, ouch.
> 3) Hot water booster for a hi-temp dishwasher fell onto the wet floor. I don't remember the volts but the thin had 3 50 amp beakers on it. Any way looked like the emperor from star wars lighting bolt attack.
> 4) some gang banger kids tried to mug me when I was walking home from work about 1o-12 years ago. I got to see 1st hand what a yanagi would do to a mans face. His cheek fell right off.
> 5) customer walked into the kitchen with his pants around saying " theres no paper in the mens room. I told him not to take one step further into my kitchen. I sent for a floor manager who came only to find out the old man mr. Hanekyed the bathroom walls.


 
What's ' mr. Hanekyed the bathroom walls' mean? You certainly have led an interesting career.

I have to say, I've never seen any of these horrific happens, though I have heard stories. I feel blessed because I don't like the sight of blood any more.

I think the most unusual things that have happened was I lost a pair of reading glasses in a bucket of stock that took two days to find. And A guy brought his wolf dog mix into the kitchen. Freaking animal was huge, like the size of a great dane.


----------



## Dave Martell

Mr. Hanky is the Christmas Poo from South Park the TV show. Howdy-ho!


----------



## Delbert Ealy

I worked as janitor for a few years and one of the scariest things that ever happened to me(I worked alone after close) I was filtering the oil in the fryers and the hose slipped out of my hand. I got soaked down the front of my body with about a gallon of 250 degree oil. I wasn't wearing the rubber apron(there is a good reason thats required) or the face shield, but I was wearing one of the cloth aprons, and most of the oil either got absorbed or deflected by that. Fortunately I did not get any serious burns. It really scared the **** out of me though. I didn't report it, mainly because I didn't want to explain, but I did set down for a smoke(we weren't supposed to do that either). One of the most serious cuts I saw was when our regional manager asked to borrow my pocket knife to cut some zip ties, he slipped and cut his pinky to the bone at the tune of 7 stiches. After the initial shock we both burst out laughing, because I had warned him when I handed the knife over that it was very sharp.


----------



## Bryan G.

Man some sick and funny stuff goes on in kitchens. I know I am forgetting some going on's but a few off the top of my head.

Me personally I was working an open line one night with two of my guys. We had Grill, Saute, Pantry, and Wood Fired Brick pizzas. Normally a 4 man line and least. 5 or 6 when really busy. Well, we got REALLY busy on a day we were always slow on. I was working Pantry and Pizzas since they were so close and I was the fastest. Full rail on both... I banged out almost all the salads after stretching the dough for the pizzas on the board, was putting the last salad in the window trying to get back to the finish the pizzas and as I raised my head up slammed it into the corner of the ticket rail the was on the shelf where they kept the mixing bowls. I tightened the strap on my hat and pushed out the pizza tickets. Was getting the second to last one out when saute looked at me and said, " Uh, you better go to the bathroom" ... As I could feel the blood start to roll down my face. Good thing they had taken the bar stools away from the pizza counter shortly before that or I might of freaked some kids and parents out. 

Other than that I hacked into my hand with a thick german chef knife when I missed punching a whole into the back corner of an extra virgin olive oil can. 12 stitches. The worst (and most stupid) cut I ever had.

The all time story ever I can think of (I didn't personally witness it) was from a pizza chef I worked with. It was my first Sous job at 18. He was not one to BS a whole lot so I believed he was being honest and swore it was the truth. He said he had a job running some pizza huts (this was long time ago mind you, they did things different) and one of the stores in the area was always etremely busy. He was sent over there to help out because they were having trouble keeping up. Told us one night they were completely wiped out and had very little dough left. They had a head kitchen manager who made the dough for the entire store since they opened (yes Pizza stores used to make their own dough). Steve (pizza chef telling the story) said he told the manager no worried he would come help out early next morning making dough. Guy insisted he didn't need help. Steve told him no worries, he was sent there just for this reason. He would come early and help out. Again the guy was persistent he did not need any help and had been fine keeping up and doing it by his self.
Steve said he told him ok but decided he was going in anyways as at the moment that store was his responsibilty. So he got there at 5am and kitchen mananger was already there. So he comes in back door and hears something. He turns the corner and sees dude with his pants down at his ankles and his d!ck in the dough which is on the table and as he's smacking it and going to town. He called the police and guy was arrested ... if he was telling the truth, which I believe him, that beats anything I think I have personally seen. And perhaps the real reason pizza hut pre-fabs all their dough in now :O

-Bryan

PS ... In Colin's Hankey story honor ... In a "high-end" place I worked at one of the managers was asked to do something about a stall in the womens bathroom ... upon walking in the he saw $h!t all over the toilet, then noticed it on the walls, then if that wasn't enough, on the ceiling. He had to get a LADDER to clean it, it was not a short ceiling. It's still a mystery. More disgusting stuff happened at that place then some of the more casual places I worked at.


----------



## steeley

wow that's a pizza story.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Meat lovers pizza


----------



## steeley

every once and awhile i say about ten years 
you read about a guy who chopped up girlfriend and made soup 
last one i know was in New York


----------



## Dave Martell

I am never eating out again.


----------



## Bryan G.

Spaceconvoy that's hilarious. Perhaps again we now know where that name REALLY came from.

To clarify about the distgusting stuff going on I mentioned above, I was reffering to the front of house. The kitchen was the cleanest most sanitary kitchen I ever worked in. The stuff going on out front, most of the time later on at night with customers (many who had a good bit of money) was another story. Rich folk will do just about anything you can think of because usually people let them get away with it.

Dave you are a smart man now. I have ALWAYS had a list of places I can count on one hand that I'll eat out at ever since I started working in pro kitchens. I have even been shocked by a couple nicer places. 
-Bryan


----------



## Eamon Burke

It is probably more normal for us knife folk here, but I remember the first cut I got from a J-knife. I was working sushi, and didn't even notice. I started seeing blood everywhere, and thought it was tuna blood at first. Quickly realized it wasn't, and threw everything away, but it just wouldn't heal! I didn't feel myself get it, it bled until about 10 hours later, and didn't heal until a full week later.

I have seen a sous chef at a place passed out drunk in the apron hamper, that was hilarious.

I picked up a shift at a restaurant with lots of heroin and meth going on in the kitchen(it's not around anymore lol) and there was a guy who had a habit of grabbing people's heads from behind, and running the spine of a chef's knife across their neck and saying "Stealth!". A few months later, he did it to someone, and ran the knife along the entire length of his forearm, damn near died.

As far as health code violations, the worst offender was a Taiwanese chef that(amongst other things) would BATHE, yes BATHE, in the prep sink with the leftover water from washing rice.


----------



## SpikeC

There is a product called Celox that will make blood clot immediately. It really works, and anywhere knives are it should be part of the kit!

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_...I/AAAAAAAAAEk/W4LuzrNVsRE/s640/0308012029.jpg


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah I saw that stuff, looks awesome!

But I don't care that much about blood loss, as long as it isn't daily for months on end.


----------



## K-Fed

A chef that I worked for years ago had a guy take the palm of his hand off, from the finger tips to the heel, on the deli slicer... ouch.


----------



## SpikeC

That made my stomach hurt.


----------



## tweyland

K-Fed said:


> A chef that I worked for years ago had a guy take the palm of his hand off, from the finger tips to the heel, on the deli slicer... ouch.


 
Yikes!! How do you get all the way from the fingertips to the heel of the palm?!? Wouldn't he react when the fingers got cut? 
Reminds me of Something About Mary: "How'd he get the beans above the frank?!?"


----------



## Jameson

K-Fed said:


> A chef that I worked for years ago had a guy take the palm of his hand off, from the finger tips to the heel, on the deli slicer... ouch.


 
Thats RAW man...

I have worked FOH and once tried to take a plate away from a group of four that had just finished their appetizers. They had some extra "share" plates while they were splitting the apps. One of the plates looked "clean" and the customer was holding it for me to take from his hand. However, when i went to take it, he wouldnt let go. A quick couple seconds and he let it go.

When I went into the back with the plates I inspected it more closely, to reveal a white powdery substance covering parts of it. 

Touched it to my tongue felt a nice tingle, and then rubbed the rest on my gums..... Why would you be doing cocaine AFTER you ate apps, and before your entree comes?

I am not a drug user, but I did dabble in college...


----------



## cnochef

BOH: I worked at a very toney private golf club with a cook that wasn't the brightest. He was packaging some leftover meats after prep when the metal film box began to fall off the prep table. He tried to catch it, the film box cutter severed his right wrist and blood began to spurt all the way up to the ceiling which must have been 12'. The end result was he lost the use of his right hand and, as far as I know, is spending the rest of his life on permanent disability. That's why the first thing they tell you in culinary school is never try to catch a falling object in the kitchen, no matter what it is.

FOH: My very first serving job was at a fantastic Mom and Pop Italian red sauce joint, they had a small menu with everything made from scratch including all pasta. This particular Saturday night, one of my tables consisted of a young family, Mom and Dad and a very quiet boy maybe 8-10 years old. The parents ordered and told me to bring a lasagna for their son. We served lasagna in one of those handled gratin dishes that is extremely hot. When I brought the meals out to the table I served the Mom and Dad first using my right hand, while I was doing so the kid grabbed the gratin dish out of my left hand and pulled it towards himself spilling the hot contents all over (luckily not on his face) and letting out a blood-curdling scream the likes of which I have not heard since. It turns out the son was mentally challenged and the parents had not thought to inform me.

BTW, in the past I was a franchisee/owner of Subway restaurants and some of the actions and behaviour that I witnessed from both customers and staff would fill at least a small memoir for certain.


----------



## Doug Seward

I was working as a refrigeration mechanic's helper on the walk-in at a national fast food chain in Washington DC about 30 years ago. It was near closing time and one of the kitchen staff was dumping several dozen buns on a large tray and placed it in the middle of the floor in the back of the restaurant. When I asked why, he said they were for the rats. Shaking my head in disbelief, he said that if they didn't feed them buns, the rats would chew through the walls of the walk-in to eat meat instead. It was much cheaper to just let them fill up on buns.


----------



## steeley

That logic doesn't surprise me .
:yuck::yuck:


----------



## kalaeb

I had my first restaurant job at 15 and I was the cook, cashier and pm prep of a little sandwich shop. It was the job of the pm guy to slice all the meat for the next morning. I had never used a deli slicer, but managed to get buy perhaps a little dangerously. 

After getting the roast beef sliced up one night I took off the guards of the deli slicer and turned on on the machine and held a wet towel to it to clean the blade. This had always worked well in the past, and it was substantially faster than doing it with the blade off. The moment I touched the towel to the rotating blade the most gorgeous girl, well endowed girl walked in with a VERY low cut shirt. 

Being 15, I stared, oogled, slipped and hit my wrist to the spinning deli blade. Blood spurted with every heart beat, which was beating very fast due to the low cut shirt. I tried not to scream and cuss like a girl to no avail. 

The girl helped me get to the hospital and was kind enough to lock the doors and put up a closed sign. 

I forgot to tell my employer, who opened the doors the next morning to blood spurted everywhere, he must have thought a gruesome murder had transpired. Poor guy. 

As for the girl, I must have scarred her off, because she never came back in. 

Ahh, to be 15 again. I seldom cut myself anymore, and 15 years later, I still have a fear of deli slicers. But that little deli shop still makes some killer roast beef sandwiches. 

As a note to employers, don't let teenagers touch sharp things. I sure don't and I am sure it has saved me many trips to the er.


----------



## K-Fed

tweyland said:


> Yikes!! How do you get all the way from the fingertips to the heel of the palm?!? Wouldn't he react when the fingers got cut?
> Reminds me of Something About Mary: "How'd he get the beans above the frank?!?"


 
he was trying to squeeze the last couple slices of somthing by palming the product, don't remember what, and some one bumped him from behind.


----------



## Rotary

When working my way through college as a closer at a fast food joint, we would hang out in the parking lot after work drinking wine with one of the managers, who would send one of us to the liqueur store across the plaza to pick up a jug of the cheap stuff. The cops would pass through the lot and wave at us (tells you how long ago this was!). One of our co-workers never hung out with us, but would disappear right after the work was done.

One night we were standing around in the lot doing our usual thing when a cruiser pulled up and they had the co-worker sitting in the back. They had pulled him out of the restaurant's dumpster. Turned out he was dumpster diving every night, pulling out burgers that had been tossed out of the bin after too much time had passed. He told us he would take them home every night and eat them with his brother.

We knew after that why he never had a girlfriend . . .


----------



## Eamon Burke

Rotary said:


> One night we were standing around in the lot doing our usual thing when a cruiser pulled up and they had the co-worker sitting in the back. They had pulled him out of the restaurant's dumpster. Turned out he was dumpster diving every night, pulling out burgers that had been tossed out of the bin after too much time had passed. He told us he would take them home every night and eat them with his brother.


 
Why in God's name would police arrest a man for eating garbage? That is called Anal Retention--protecting and guarding your own waste. Sounds like that guy needed a raise.

I've been that hungry before, and I've helped people that way--hooking them up by the dumpster with edible food waste in a separate container. It's far more common that most would like to think.


----------



## Rotary

johndoughy said:


> I've been that hungry before, and I've helped people that way--hooking them up by the dumpster with edible food waste in a separate container. It's far more common that most would like to think.


 
They didn't actually arrest him, though I suppose technically they could have.

You're right about all that food going to waste. This kid wasn't poor by any stretch, that's why it so weird; but it was a shame to see all that tossed out night after night.


----------



## Eamon Burke

You know, it may seem creepy, but I love to check out my favorite restaurants' garbage bins. I noticed one day when I worked a Freebirds that our dumpster smelled like heaven--smelled like rice and bell peppers and beef covered in cumin. Then I walked home and passed an Olive Garden, and the dumpster was full of boxes, and smelled like nothing.


----------



## Salty dog

I was doing some prep work before the staff arrived. As usual I had my dog with me. Lo and behold, in comes the health inspector. I **** a brick. He pets the dog and continues the inspection. Never said a word about it.


----------



## SpikeC

Very cool! Just so long as he wasn't in the dining room, I guess!


----------



## MadMel

well, I saw this while I was still a trainee in an Italian restaurant.

This particular restaurant had a built in pizza oven that was quite difficult to get going. Usually, we would pour a little canned sterno on the wood and throw in a lighted match. One day, this chef got wayyyy cute and decided to use the whole can of sterno instead. And he did not light it immediately. So when he stuck his head into the oven and struck the match, there was a slight explosion and out came the chef minus all facial hair.. It was hilarious and we went on about it for weeks.. No serious harm done though just some minor burns.


----------

